# Rain Wizard



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Well I dont believe it!!!!! Rocking Horse Poo does exist  Thought this was off the market, soooooo much better than Rain-X.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RAIN-WIZARD-R...14&_trkparms=72:1301|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Yes really good stuff, got some ages ago - lasts a long time as well.


----------



## Kwala3871 (Oct 26, 2008)

I asked about rain treatments yesterday and got a tip on Rain Wizard.

Went onto eBay and picked up a bottle easily for approx. £4.50 delivered. Lets hope its as good as everyone says....


----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

cant find this ? and the ebuyer link has expired.

anyone know of a source ?


----------

